# [SOLUCIONADO] Problemas para instalar GNOME "Dependencias"

## Diabliyo

Utilizo Gentoo x86 2008.0, No logro instalar gnome  :Sad: , realize emerge a gnome y me marca lo siguiente, de paso les cuelgo lo que tengo en mi /etc/make.conf.

```
shell# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk gnome hal avahi dbus X"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

```

```
shell# emerge gnome

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr esd ldap -accessibility -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  net-im/ekiga-2.0.12  USE="avahi dbus gnome sdl -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/opal-2.2.11  USE="-debug -noaudio -novideo" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r1  USE="alsa ipv6 ldap oss sdl ssl xml -debug -ieee1394 -sasl -v4l -v4l2" 

[nomerge      ]     media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13  USE="X alsa arts esd fbcon opengl oss xinerama xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -pulseaudio -svga" 

[nomerge      ]      kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis xinerama -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas" 

[nomerge      ]       x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="cups ipv6 mysql opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 

[ebuild  N    ]        net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus jpeg kerberos ldap pam perl png python ssl tiff zeroconf -gnutls -java -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N    ]         net-dns/avahi-0.6.24  USE="dbus gdbm gtk ipv6 python -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -qt3 -qt4 -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2  USE="X -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ]           gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]            x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11  USE="X cups jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc -vim-syntax" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Last edited by Diabliyo on Thu Jan 22, 2009 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como no uso gnome no sé indicarte con precisión pero es muy probable que desactivando las use flags CUPS y AVAHI el bloque desaparezca por lo que se ve a simple vista (Siempre y cuando puedas prescindir de estos servicios para estos paquetes).

Salud!

----------

## gringo

yo tampoco use gnome, pero creo que lo que debes hacer en un caso como este es deshabilitar alguna use temporalmente. 

Prueba p.ej. con deshabilitar temporalmente las uses avahi y cups, asi te deja instalar gtk+ ?

USE="-cups -avahi" emerge -av gnome

Si no tienes una red en tu casa ( donde otras máquinas tb. funcionen con avahi o algún software similar) la USE avahi sobra en mi opinión.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias a ambos por contestar y su interes en mi problema, ya he solucionado el problema e instalad Gnome con exito  :Very Happy: .

Lo unico qu realize fue cambiar la variable USE:

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk gnome hal avahi dbus X"
```

Por esta otra:

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk gnome hal X"
```

Y listo, haciendo solamente emerge gnome se instalan alrededor de 220 paquetes  :Very Happy:  !!...

bye bye

----------

## i92guboj

El problema de fondo son un par de dependencias circulares. Cambiando un poco el orden de la salida se ve más fácil:

```

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1', 'merge') (hard) 

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3', 'merge') (hard)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') (hard)

```

Vemos que gtk depende en cups, cups depende en avahi, ahavi depende en libglade, y libglade depende en gtk. El pez que se muerde la cola. Al mismo tiempo libglade requiere pygtk (por tanto gtk también), y pygtk requiere gtk, por lo que tenemos otro bloqueo circular. Dos en uno.

La solución para por reajustar las dependencias de forma que se rompa el circulo, usando las use flags. Una vez que estos paquetes han sido compilados por vez primera si de verdad necesitas el soporte que has eliminado antes puedes volverlo a añadir a tus USE, y recompilar los paquetes. Ahora si debería funcionar.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El problema de fondo son un par de dependencias circulares. Cambiando un poco el orden de la salida se ve más fácil:
> 
> ```
> 
> ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11', 'merge') depends on
> ...

 

Muy buen tipo, pero... Si vuelvo a re-compilar gnome tardara lo mismo que tardo anteriormente ???

bye bye

----------

## i92guboj

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muy buen tipo, pero... Si vuelvo a re-compilar gnome tardara lo mismo que tardo anteriormente ???
> 
> bye bye

 

Al cambiar las use flags puedes hacer esto para recompilar los paquetes a los que dicha use flag afecte:

```
emerge -auDvN world
```

Es -N el que se encarga de las nuevas use flags (o las que hayan cambiado). Cuánto tarde va a depender del número de paquetes a recompilar, y de los paquetes de que se trate en cada caso:

----------

## Diabliyo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   
> 
> Muy buen tipo, pero... Si vuelvo a re-compilar gnome tardara lo mismo que tardo anteriormente ???
> 
> bye bye 
> ...

 

Ok, muchas gracias por la informacion  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diabliyo

Quiero aprovechar para hacerte una pregunta extra...

Acualmente ya tengo instalado Genome y todo corriendo bien en esta maquina. Mi duda ahora, es sobre, como hago que al iniciar Gentoo NO se inice el gestor de sesiones, especificamente que inicien las Xs y se ponga el selector de sesiones !!... 

Por que es muy incomodo estar siempre en modo comandos, poner el username, password y dar startx....

De antemano Gracias !!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Diabliyo, configurá tu /etc/conf.d/xdm y agregá el servicio xdm al runlevel default o boot, como mas te guste.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Diabliyo, configurá tu /etc/conf.d/xdm y agregá el servicio xdm al runlevel default o boot, como mas te guste.
> 
> Salud!

 

El archivo /etc/conf.d/xdm dice:

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you have't accidently configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-3.5 | kdm-4.0 | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

# KDE-specific note: kdm-3.5 and kdm-4.0 are just examples. You will find all 

# possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"
```

Y he modificado el DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm" por DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm", existe algun problema con esto ????

Oviamente, mi idea es despues hacer rc-update add xdm boot

----------

